
Ask HN: What sort of traffic can you expect from the HN front page - osrec
Hi all, I&#x27;m about to submit one of my apps to HN to get a bit of feedback. In the unlikely event that it reaches the front page, I&#x27;d like to get an estimate of what sort of traffic I might expect. Basically, I just want to ensure that my servers can handle it, hopefully with a bit of room to spare! Anyone have any data&#x2F;estimates they&#x27;re  willing to share (even anecdata will do!)? Thanks very much!
======
PaulHoule
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8107658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8107658)

The results given there are close to what I remember.

~~~
osrec
Thank you - that's pretty comprehensive.

------
martinmj
In the past there was this post about exactly this topic -
[http://martin.majlis.cz/what-happened-when-my-project-got-
on...](http://martin.majlis.cz/what-happened-when-my-project-got-on-top-of-
hacker-news/) \- with some analysis.

------
claudiulodro
The other comments in this thread are pretty accurate in my experience.
Depends on the day and time of day also. On weekends and evenings after ~5 PM
PST the traffic is lower but still 500+ concurrent visitors.

------
anitil
Love your confidence, I'll be looking out for your launch.

~~~
osrec
Thanks! Will probably be ready by Thursday/Friday

------
itamarst
Maxxed out at 1000 concurrent visitors according to Google Analytics, so
undercounting people with ad blockers.

~~~
osrec
Ah great, that's good to know. Do you think doubling that would be a realistic
estimate?

~~~
itamarst
Hard to say. Probably depends on position? Better approach might just be
making sure CDN does all the heavy lifting, and then it doesn't matter.

------
guohuang
our experience was about 5-6k users when hitting the front page. it really
depends on how many people upvote your posts. good luck!

